# Noob Here - Some of my stuff



## StickShifty (Nov 15, 2009)

i would like to show off some of my work.



1 - Tappen Zee bridge over the Hudson River - a fish eye was used.









2 - this a cabin in Vermont where i snowmobile.  Was just messing around taking pictures of the cabin and i came up with this.








3 - this is a stream at Harriman State Park in New York.  my first attempt at capturing moving water with a long shutter.  I think it came out pretty good.








4 - this is Nyack Boat Club in Nyack, New York.  the trees have no color, but during the summer the boats are in the water blocking the view.









5 - this the same stream as above but in fall colors.








6 - this is a WWII bunker in Cape May, NJ - there is something about the lines, shadow, and grunge of the bunker in this photo.  i personally love it.








7 - this is a bench on the top of Bear Mt in NY.  pretty simple photo, but i love the simple color and rustic look of this photo.








8 - this is my first attempt at a panoramic shot.  came out pretty good.  its looking over the Hudson River from the top of Bear Mt, NY








9 - these are some flowers that i was walking by, decided to snap a few shots of them.  came up with this one.









10 - this is down in Cape May, NJ - it was just before dust with some nice lighting.


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 15, 2009)

love the sky in 4 and 6


----------



## dcmountaineer (Nov 16, 2009)

Stream pics are good.  Pretty common shots, but executed nicely, IMO.  Did you use a ND filter?


----------



## jdjd1118 (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice pics, excellent style and composition (IMHO).  Keep up the good work!


----------



## StickShifty (Nov 23, 2009)

dcmountaineer said:


> Stream pics are good.  Pretty common shots, but executed nicely, IMO.  Did you use a ND filter?




no ND filter, yea they are common shots in common places.  nothing too special.


thanks for the comments.


----------

